# New Seiko 6309 - next May :)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure if these have been posted on here or not but there's a post about these new Seiko models over on the other side. Even from the rubbish photo it can be seen that they bear a likeness for a certain classic Seiko diver - about time Seiko! The movement is the 4R36 which hand winds & hacks & depth rating is 200m. What you may not be able to tell from the rubbish pictures is that the minute hands match the coloured portions of the bezel: so orange bezel = orange minute hand, blue bezel = blue minute hand, gold bezel numerals = gold hands - thank goodness there are versions with conventional black & pepsi bezels with silver hands. All seem to have Prospex (& the "X") on the dial & I can't decide if that's a good or a bad thing. Personally I like the black bezel versions - either the bracelet or the rubber strap for me - I'm not fussed which 

Rumour has it that the SKX007 is going to be discontinued & these may be the replacements - if so then hopefully the price will be reasonable - next May is the release date apparently but don't hold me to that!


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope your right. Black bezel silver hands form me. Cheers for heads up


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for that, this is news to me. It's great to see them using the 6309 7040 cushion case again.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I want, but if it's Prospex, it will be too dear for me


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice! Surprised they don't seem to be listed under the Seiko Spirit range...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Excellent!!! Being Prospex wont necessarily make them mega-expensive. Blue/blue on steel would do me. Would have liked to have seen a silver dial / steel bezel.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Shut up and just take my money now. Blue/black bezel for me.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

:yahoo: Groovy


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh dear... That looks seriously tempting!!! My collection is going to be expanded, with a new generation of divers!!!

Mike


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Not mine and I certainly didn't buy it, but this hints to a market for them 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371466833076?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmm,

Will look forward to these... :yes:


----------



## al1991 (Mar 23, 2013)

Will certainly be buying a blue/black bezel one of these if rumours of the price being 258USD are true


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

Seiko Austria:

http://www.seiko.at/home/kollektionen/taucheruhrendiver/automatik-turtle/srp779k1.html

SRP773K1









SRP775K1









SRP777K1









SRP779K1


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

OMG.....i need to rewrite my Christmas list ..they are just stunning :wub:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Come on Seiko we need these now.

Nothing about them on Seiko UK unless I am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

These look excellent any news on wher we can buy them?


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see a few photos of these "in the wild" as they look superb from what we have seen so far. For me the X doesn't really do it for me so I suspect that a dial change would be on the cards in my case.

Tony


----------



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

New pics found on facebook:









































































btw: drilled lugs! :thumbsup:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the pics ...I'm now drooling into my coffee.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cracking news that is, I've been waiting for these!!! :biggrin:

One of each please! Now, import on release or wait for Creation??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Like all of these - even the blue one - but it'll either be the conventional black dial or the black & gold one for me. Whichever I get it'll have to be on the bracelet, it doesn't matter whether the watch stays on the bracelet or not I can't stand Seiko rubber straps  (though I do like the metal keeper on this one). I'll probably try & wait for Creation to stock them but not sure I'll be able to hold out that long. Very much looking forward to these & nice to see photos of the actual watches not just a blurry photo of a catalogue page :thumbsup: :notworthy:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Any word on British prices yet.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Seen some people post pics of these on japanese Seiko vintage Facebook pages.

Where will most people in the UK on here try to order from? Really want to add one of these.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

I posted this over on the other side, but may be of interest...

I'm over in Hong Kong at the moment and had looked into a couple of Seiko boutiques in the hope that they might have these in already for the Asian market, but no such luck. I then saw a couple a very small shop, in a small mall, in Sha Tin, but they wouldn't unwrap them for me to have a better look.

I headed down to the Sino Centre on Nathan Road in Mong Kok, as there are a couple of retailers down there with very good Seiko stock and both had the SRP777K1 (black/black on rubber) and SRP773K1 (blue/blue on bracelet). They also had the gold/black version, but these all seem to suffer from the lume/chapter ring alignment issue at 6.

777



773



There was a question about authenticity in the other thread, however I really wouldn't question these - they came from genuine retailers and have all the necessary boxes/manuals/hang-tags/warranty cards:





The case is obviously common on all of these, being the 'cushion' type with a nod to Seiko's early diving watches. These have drilled lugs (nice touch)



Fit very well with the bracelet end-links



And have highly polished sides & brushed upper:



No pointy bits under the crown guard, which ultimately made the SKX watches unwearable for me on anything other than a NATO.



The crown is unsigned, but the release unscrew is lightly different on both models. The 771 is slightly rough (although nothing that would concern me) whereas the 773 is very smooth.

The movement is the standard 4R36, so nothing to really talk about there (winds, hacks etc.).

The bracelet seems sturdy enough - not as well made as my PO bracelet, but the end-links fit better! Standard Seiko clasp:



Which features a diver extension:





I'm not sure whether this is a standard feature on other Seiko divers or is new to this model (perhaps someone can enlighten me?).

The 771 comes with the Z22 rubber:





Although this does feel softer than I remember (I don't have another to compare it against, although I do remember having one that I didn't like and this one feels quite nice).

The buckle and keeper are nicely detailed and a bit different from the norm (as far as I know):





It does, however, seem rather long (perhaps for actual divers!), but this is how it sits on a 7.5'' wrist:



Bezels on both are standard and line up well.

The biggest grumble about these so far seems to be the lume plots - unfortunately with my failing eyesight, no loupe and only an iPhone, I can't get a really good close-up proper look! But they don't look so bad.

The lume on the plots and hands are, as expected, slightly different shades. It's a bit of a shame and consistent with both, although probably won't be noticeable to most.





I'll try and get some better face-on shots with a better camera.

Caseback is fairly standard, although I've not taken the stickers of either yet:



Price - these seem to RRP at just over £300, but I managed to get these down to roughly £224 each.

Finally, the obligatory wrist-shot (only on the rubber as the bracelet is not sized):



Overall, at the price point, these are good looking pieces that seem to wear very comfortably with a nice heritage intention. They do seem to have some minor QA issues which will hopefully be sorted out fairy soon, but these done detract from the overall package (price vs. build) for me.

Hopefully this has been of use to someone out there, but feel free to ask for any more pictures etc.

A couple of better face on images:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm fond of the gold lettered bezel option.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Have Seiko UK made any announcements yet on price and models


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Well Faze seems to have bagged himself one? But where from? I need one, and I need one NOW! :watch:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

it'salivejim said:


> Well Faze seems to have bagged himself one? But where from? I need one, and I need one NOW! :watch:


 I got mine form this chap on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.850475745071633.1073742079.379303795522166&type=3
He came recommended from the Divers group and I'm certainly please. Waiting on Fedex customs bill though (declared price was $80).

There are also reports of them coming from http://www.watches88.com/cat-seiko-prospex.cfm
And these guys http://hochuanwatch.com/seiko/


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Faze said:


> I got mine form this chap on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.850475745071633.1073742079.379303795522166&type=3
> He came recommended from the Divers group and I'm certainly please. Waiting on Fedex customs bill though (declared price was $80).
> 
> There are also reports of them coming from http://www.watches88.com/cat-seiko-prospex.cfm
> And these guys http://hochuanwatch.com/seiko/


 Brilliant. Thanks Faze :thumbsup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I think they're really cool,& I would like one but there's lots of pics I've seen where the chapter ring doesn't line up. I've had that on SKX's & it drives me crackers :taz:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

ETCHY said:


> I think they're really cool,& I would like one but there's lots of pics I've seen where the chapter ring doesn't line up. I've had that on SKX's & it drives me crackers [IMG alt=":taz:" data-emoticon="true"]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/taz.gif[/IMG]


 Lots of reports of this, mines fine thankfully .

I've seen some being sold as a 9 out of 10, which I believe are because of the quality control issue.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Faze said:


> Lots of reports of this, mines fine thankfully .
> 
> I've seen some being sold as a 9 out of 10, which I believe are because of the quality control issue.


 Glad yours is good, they're a stunning watch. That 6309 styled case has always ranked as one of my favourites.

Dave :thumbsup:


----------

